# Help With Plant



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys/gals was looking around some of the local ponds. One has a clover looking plant around the water line that looks like might look nice in a tank. But I have a question it looks like it grows only on the water line. I do not see it growing under the water or more than 6 or 7 inches up the bank. So would this be worth trying fully submerged?


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

You can always give it a shot and see how it turns out. A nice self-experiment.


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Good idea


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Let us see later! Sounds like fun.


----------

